# Canned Butter for cooking or baking



## gto (Jun 10, 2008)

I was wondering if any one has used canned butter for cooking and baking? I found some at Ready Depot the other day at readydepot Home Page :

here is the exact link: Food:Butter, Canned

I talk to the owner of the store and he said it is infact 100% pure butter with a little salt added (he thought it needed more). This stuff comes from New Zeland. I was wondering if any of you have used it?

I am curious so I ordered a case. I kind of like the idea of keeping butter on my shelf!


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 10, 2008)

At $5 for 3/4 of a pound, that's expensive butter.  Buy local butter and freeze it.


----------



## jennyema (Jun 10, 2008)

Canned butter?

I don't get it.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jun 10, 2008)

That is an intriguing way to buy butter; I've never heard of it. Might be good for taking on a camping trip, I guess...We can buy NZ butter here - it is very very good.


----------



## stassie (Jun 10, 2008)

jennyema said:


> Canned butter?
> 
> I don't get it.


 
As far as I'm aware, it's just butter - but in a can. I guess the air-tightness allows it to keep longer? 

I'd never seen it before until a week or so ago, when a friend who works for a dairy factory passed some on. Maybe it's a new thing?


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jun 10, 2008)

Take a look at the website...it is sort of a "survivalist" thing. Or for people who are spending time in the outdoors...I guess it never occurred to me to fill my pantry with BUTTER. Let's see....what would I most hate to live without?  Maybe I should get some - LOL.


----------



## Jeff G. (Jun 10, 2008)

Its great for cruisers or for people that live without refridgeration.  
It's just butter!  go for it.


----------



## Katie H (Jun 10, 2008)

Hey, don't stone me, but perhaps Paula Deen has some on  her pantry shelf.

Well,  in the words of Judy Tenuta, ''It could happen.''


----------



## gto (Jun 10, 2008)

stassie said:


> As far as I'm aware, it's just butter - but in a can. I guess the air-tightness allows it to keep longer?
> 
> I'd never seen it before until a week or so ago, when a friend who works for a dairy factory passed some on. Maybe it's a new thing?


 

Are you and your dairy factory friend in the US? Maybe his factory is considering doing this? I sure would like to find a producer in the US. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## gto (Jun 10, 2008)

MexicoKaren said:


> Take a look at the website...it is sort of a "survivalist" thing. Or for people who are spending time in the outdoors...I guess it never occurred to me to fill my pantry with BUTTER. Let's see....what would I most hate to live without? Maybe I should get some - LOL.


 
I am probably telling you something you already know but about 4 weeks ago it was all over the news that there was no butter on shelves in Japan.  Food shortages are going to become a way of life I think in the future.

Ya know cooking with out butter well lets just not go there!

Mine should be here by friday and I'll let ya all know how it turns out.


----------



## Katie H (Jun 10, 2008)

gto said:


> Are you and your dairy factory friend in the US? Maybe his factory is considering doing this? I sure would like to find a producer in the US. Any info would be appreciated.




Take a look at stassi's location, gto.  She's in New Zealand, which is where  you say the butter comes  from.

I'm in the U.S.  and have never seen anything like it.  And, as   Andy M. commented, it seems a bit costly, almost 7  dollars per pound.   The grocery store  ad  in my paper today has a  1-pound package of butter on sale for 2  dollars.   I will buy several packages and freeze them.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jun 10, 2008)

Wow, good price for butter, Katie. I pay about 70 pesos (just under $7 USD) for a kilo of butter.  That's about $3.14 a pound.

Life would be bleak without butter. When I was first married (first time) in the 1960s, I had a decorative plate on my kitchen wall that said "Food should be cooked with butter and love." Of course, it got lost or broken many years ago, but it is still true.


----------



## Katie H (Jun 10, 2008)

MexicoKaren said:


> "Food should be cooked with butter and love." Of course, it got lost or broken many years ago, but it is still true.



Sounds like something Julia Child would say, bless her heart.


----------



## mcnerd (Jun 10, 2008)

Butter is and can be "canned", but it has to be a good quality like "Land-O-Lakes" otherwise it separates and gets nasty.  Yes, I guess it is a survivalist thing, but also great if you can food for some future disaster.  What is food without butter?


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jun 10, 2008)

Well, the New Zealand butter I can buy here is of very high quality. Good good stuff. And to answer your question, mcnerd - one word: "grim". But I guess if we missed a few meals, we'd probably be happy to eat our food almost any way at all - LOL.


----------



## stassie (Jun 10, 2008)

gto said:


> Are you and your dairy factory friend in the US? Maybe his factory is considering doing this? I sure would like to find a producer in the US. Any info would be appreciated.


 
Nope, as has been pointed out, I'm in New Zealand. 

It's interesting that someone commented on the butter shortage in Japan - the tins I have are covered in Aisian writing (I'm afraid I'm not sure which language). Maybe this is something new in response to those problems? 

I haven't opened one yet - I should do that.


----------



## black chef (Jun 10, 2008)

smith creamery in louisiana or the amish rolls from minerva.

i use those two and i use ghee from purity farms.


----------



## stassie (Jun 11, 2008)

Here we go... I opened some and took a picture. Tastes fine - just like 'normal' butter.


----------



## jennyema (Jun 11, 2008)

If there's a disaster and I have to eat canned food, I doubt if I'll be troubled by going without butter.

Like Katie said, you can freeze butter and it wil last for a very long time.


----------

